# Best oil for breaking in a 16v ABA?



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

So I get the fresh block and head back from the machine shop soon. I was planning on using non synthetic 10w-40, brand undecided. Any reccomendations?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*cheap*

buy the cheapest regular OIL.......... drive the car for 1500 miles... change the oil to synthetic and call it a day


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree buy the cheapest oil for engine break-in. The only thing i would recommend is to run the engine for 20 to 30 min and drain the oil and change the filter. There will be a lot of fine metal from the rings seating. Also do not let the engine idle when first firing it off. Holding the rpm's around 2500 will ensure all of the engine parts will be splashed will oil. (Mainly the piston skirts) After that get about 1500 mile and drain as stated before.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

Read this.

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Specifically the part about oil. Change after the first 20 miles, use dino oil NO SYNTHETICS.

More here, large post 3 or so down:

http://www.mbworld.org/forums/c-class-w204/293990-break-period-myth-fact.html


----------

